# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  WFF Universe 2010 (5 Ioυνίου- Κατερίνη)

## Muscleboss

Ένα από τα συμαντικότερα αγωνιστικά event του καλοκαιριού, στην αγαπημένη μας Κατερίνη! Πρώτη ανακοίνωση ημερομηνίας 5 Ιουνίου! Θα γίνει πάρτυ άλλη μία φορά.  :08. Toast:  

Καλή επιτυχία τον Στράτο Χατζηδημητριάδη, τον προεδρο της NABBA-WFF, που θα διοργανώσει τον αγώνα, και συγχαρητήρια που φέρνει στην Ελλάδα αυτό τον αγώνα.  :03. Clap: 





> *Top-Event No. 37*
> *WFF*
> *UNIVERSE*
> **
> *5th of June 2010*
> *KATERINI / GREECE*
> *Subject to alteration*

----------


## KATERINI 144

αψογη θα ειναι οπως ολες οσες εχει διοργανωσει ο Στρατος.

αντε γιαννη δωσε γκαζια  :08. Toast:  .......μπλεξαμε πάλι........ :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

αυτο το το φιτνες δεν ειναι; :01. Sad:

----------


## ioannis1

θα ρωτησω αν μπορω να παρω μερος και εγω

----------


## NASSER

> αυτο το το φιτνες δεν ειναι;


Nαι αυτο ειναι. 
Θα ειμαστε εκει ολη η ομαδα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια θα είναι σπουδαίος αγωνας και το σπουδαίο είναι πως έχει καθιερωθει η ελλάδα για τετοιες διοργανώσεις , λόγω των προηγούμενων επιτυχιών και εκείνο που με ευχαριστεί πολύ είναι όταν κάπου συναντιώμαστε με τους αθλητες και βλέπω τον ενθουσιασμό τους για τις διοργανώσεις στην χώρα μας .

και η αλήθεια είναι πως ο στρατος ο χατζηδημητριάδης έχει την αποδοχή και την εύνοια του προεδρείου της ναββα και wff και εμπιστεύονται τέτοιες διοργανώσεις , αναφορικα μόνο στην χρυσούπολη που κάναμε τους αγωνες  2 μερες συνεχόμενα  την μια το πανευρωπαικο ββ και την άλλη το παγκόσμιο φιτνες της wff , είχε την μερα μόνο του ββ τουλαχιστον 2000 θεατες και την άλλη αν και συνεχόμενα δεύτερη μερα πάνω απο 1000 άτομα .

η κατερίνη λόγω των τελευταίων διοργανώσεων και ο πολυχώρος μεντιτερανεαν άφησαν τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις και φέτος η έκπληξη θα είναι που θα γίνουν στον καινούριο υπερσύγχρονο χώρο που πέρυση δεν ήταν ακόμη σε λειτουργία .

οπότε και ο γιάννης ο αναγνώστου θα έχει την ευκαιρία πιστεύω να αγωνιστεί στην εδρα του στην κατηγορία σούπερ μποντυ η εξτριμ μπόντυ , αλλα και να βρεθεί όλη η παλιοπαρέα του φόρουμ :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## a.minidis

> παιδια θα είναι σπουδαίος αγωνας και το σπουδαίο είναι πως έχει καθιερωθει η ελλάδα για τετοιες διοργανώσεις , λόγω των προηγούμενων επιτυχιών και εκείνο που με ευχαριστεί πολύ είναι όταν κάπου συναντιώμαστε με τους αθλητες και βλέπω τον ενθουσιασμό τους για τις διοργανώσεις στην χώρα μας .
> 
> και η αλήθεια είναι πως ο στρατος ο χατζηδημητριάδης έχει την αποδοχή και την εύνοια του προεδρείου της ναββα και wff και εμπιστεύονται τέτοιες διοργανώσεις , αναφορικα μόνο στην χρυσούπολη που κάναμε τους αγωνες  2 μερες συνεχόμενα  την μια το πανευρωπαικο ββ και την άλλη το παγκόσμιο φιτνες της wff , είχε την μερα μόνο του ββ τουλαχιστον 2000 θεατες και την άλλη αν και συνεχόμενα δεύτερη μερα πάνω απο 1000 άτομα .
> 
> η κατερίνη λόγω των τελευταίων διοργανώσεων και ο πολυχώρος μεντιτερανεαν άφησαν τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις και φέτος η έκπληξη θα είναι που θα γίνουν στον καινούριο υπερσύγχρονο χώρο που πέρυση δεν ήταν ακόμη σε λειτουργία .
> 
> οπότε και ο γιάννης ο αναγνώστου θα έχει την ευκαιρία πιστεύω να αγωνιστεί στην εδρα του στην κατηγορία σούπερ μποντυ η εξτριμ μπόντυ , αλλα και να βρεθεί όλη η παλιοπαρέα του φόρουμ


 Λες να προλαβαινω και γω?????χεχεχεχε :08. Elephant:  :08. Elephant:  :08. Elephant:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aντε να μαζευομαστε !! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Λες να προλαβαινω και γω?????χεχεχεχε



καλα ρε τιτίκα μπέρδεψες τα γιούνιβερς μου φαίνεται αλλα και σ αυτο για εξτρίμ μπόντυ κατεβαίνεις αλλα να χάσεις και μερικά κιλά να είσαι πιο λαιτ θα κάνεις και ενα ωραίο χορευτικό σαν τα ελεφαντακια που έβαλες και θα είσαι χάρμα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## a.minidis

> καλα ρε τιτίκα μπέρδεψες τα γιούνιβερς μου φαίνεται αλλα και σ αυτο για εξτρίμ μπόντυ κατεβαίνεις αλλα να χάσεις και μερικά κιλά να είσαι πιο λαιτ θα κάνεις και ενα ωραίο χορευτικό σαν τα ελεφαντακια που έβαλες και θα είσαι χάρμα


μμμμμμμ..............kαλα...θα δεις...... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

ILIA ETIMASOU GIA +35 EXTREME BODY PROLAVENIS ME KLISTA MATIA.

----------


## alextg

Χμμμ ... Μαιος Θεσσαλονικη , Ιουνιος Κατερινη .... καλο μου ακουγετε ! Και εχω καμποσες μερες αδειας που δεν εχω παρει ...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ILIA ETIMASOU GIA +35 EXTREME BODY PROLAVENIS ME KLISTA MATIA.



ναι εγω είμαι 35,5 καλα είμαι διονύση αλλα εδω λέω να αρχήσω την προπόνηση οι αγώνες ούτε στα όνειρα μου δεν είναι,  μάλλον είναι αλλα σαν θεατής και να τρώω ποπ κόρν με κοκα κόλα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

MBANAKI ME TA PAIDIA MAS, MAZI SOU ILIA KAI FISIKA THA XIROKROTOUME TA PAIDIA GIANNI KAI OLOUS TOUS ALLOUS

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> MBANAKI ME TA PAIDIA MAS, MAZI SOU ILIA KAI FISIKA THA XIROKROTOUME TA PAIDIA GIANNI KAI OLOUS TOUS ALLOUS


 
α όμορφα πράματα διονύση καλοκαιρακι και οι αγωνες δίπλα στη θάλασσα και θα χαζεύουμε και καμια αθλήτρια στην παραλία να σχολιάσουμε τον σωματότυπό της , αφου κι ο γιός μου εμαθε και κάνει τον κριτη και στους αγώνες και να ανακαλύψουμε κανενα ταλέντο  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

women super body

----------


## giannis64

wome extreme body

----------


## giannis64

men fitness to 35

----------


## giannis64

junior

----------


## giannis64

junior superbody

----------


## giannis64

men performance

----------


## giannis64

performance over 35

----------


## giannis64

men athletic to 35

----------


## giannis64

men athletic over 35

----------


## giannis64

men super body to 35

----------


## giannis64

men super body over 35

----------


## giannis64

men extreme body

----------


## ioannis1

γιαννη πολυ δουλεια εκανες χθες σε ευχαριστουμε πολλοι ολοι μας.ευχαριστω προσωπικα ολο το φορουμ για τη συμπαρασταση του.εχω 2 μερες με 38 πυρετο ακατεβατο και ετσι επαιξα :01. Sad:  :01. Sad: μαζεψα νερα στο τελος το βραδυ σαν επομενη παρενεργεια,δοξα τω θεω δεν πηγε χαμενος ο κοπος μου,αν ολα πανε καλα θα παω μαλτα παγκοσμιο ββ,ψαχνουμε το δευτερο ατομο για την αποστολη.σας ευχαριστω ολους,τον φωτη για την ηθικη στηριξη,τον ηλια για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες του,τον πανο βιτσα που με πηρε τοσες φορες τηλ να με στηριξει και να τονοσει την ψυχολογια μου.πιστευω αν δεν ειχα προβλημα υγειας θα πατουσα φυσιολογικα τωρα δε μπορουσα και ισως ειχα καλυτερη εικονα στο οβερ ολ γιατι κακα τα ψεματα μας κρατουσαν 1-2 λεπτα σε καθε ποζα και εγω λυγισα δεν ειχα αντοχη.πρωτη φορα με κρατησαν τοσο πολυ σε καθε ποζα πατημενο.
χαρηκα τον παυλο μηλιαδη που πηρε το οβερ ολ΄,τουτοχα πει απο την αρχη μολις ειδα την κατηγορια του,λυπηθηκα για τον φιλο μου τον φανη τον αντωνοπουλο που  ηρθε τεταρτος.ο ζαχειλας εχανε στα ποδια σε σχεση με τον αλλο εμφανως,τοξερε και ο  ιδιος.
τελος να πω μονο φιτνες δεν εμοιαζε ο αγωνας,οι φωτο τον αδικουν,πανω απο 150 αθλητες επιπεδου.φανταστετε το UNIVERSE ΒΒ τι γινετε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Antonio

Γιάννη συγχαρητήρια για την νίκη και καλή επιτυχία στην μάλτα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

και απο τα ζευγαρια

----------


## ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ

καλισπερα παιδια χαιρομαι που ηρθα στην παρεα σας ιμουν κ τα 2 σαββατοκυριακα στουσ αγονες κ εχτες πιστευο οτι αδικιθηκαμε λιγακι

----------


## ioannis1

καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> γιαννη πολυ δουλεια εκανες χθες σε ευχαριστουμε πολλοι ολοι μας.ευχαριστω προσωπικα ολο το φορουμ για τη συμπαρασταση του.εχω 2 μερες με 38 πυρετο ακατεβατο και ετσι επαιξαμαζεψα νερα στο τελος το βραδυ σαν επομενη παρενεργεια,δοξα τω θεω δεν πηγε χαμενος ο κοπος μου,αν ολα πανε καλα θα παω μαλτα παγκοσμιο ββ,ψαχνουμε το δευτερο ατομο για την αποστολη.σας ευχαριστω ολους,τον φωτη για την ηθικη στηριξη,τον ηλια για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες του,τον πανο βιτσα που με πηρε τοσες φορες τηλ να με στηριξει και να τονοσει την ψυχολογια μου.πιστευω αν δεν ειχα προβλημα υγειας θα πατουσα φυσιολογικα τωρα δε μπορουσα και ισως ειχα καλυτερη εικονα στο οβερ ολ γιατι κακα τα ψεματα μας κρατουσαν 1-2 λεπτα σε καθε ποζα και εγω λυγισα δεν ειχα αντοχη.πρωτη φορα με κρατησαν τοσο πολυ σε καθε ποζα πατημενο.
> χαρηκα τον παυλο μηλιαδη που πηρε το οβερ ολ΄,τουτοχα πει απο την αρχη μολις ειδα την κατηγορια του,λυπηθηκα για τον φιλο μου τον φανη τον αντωνοπουλο που ηρθε τεταρτος.ο ζαχειλας εχανε στα ποδια σε σχεση με τον αλλο εμφανως,τοξερε και ο ιδιος.
> τελος να πω μονο φιτνες δεν εμοιαζε ο αγωνας,οι φωτο τον αδικουν,πανω απο 150 αθλητες επιπεδου.φανταστετε το UNIVERSE ΒΒ τι γινετε


Γιαννη να είσαι καλα,βγαζεις το φόρουμ ασπροπρόσωπο !!Και εις ανωτερα !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

*ο μεγαλος Ιωαννης*




*Καγκελερης* 






*Μοκας*

----------


## giannis64

*Ζαχειλας*

----------


## ioannis1

γιαννη64 εχεις πατησει πολυ δουλεια χθες κατερινη.αψογος. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

τηχ  :03. Bowdown: 

και για να αναφερθεί...... για άλλη μια φορά και ο Φώτης έκανε πολύ δουλειά στα αποδυτήρια χάνοντας να απολαύσει τον αγώνα!!!!!

αλλά και ο Ηλίας βοήθησε πολύ!!


για να μην πω το λουκι που εφαγε για να φτιαξει κατι σπασμενα κυπελα.....
αλλα η μαστορια δεν ξεχνιετε!!

----------


## DusWS

*Γιαννη ζεις στην μαλτα μας οδηγεις...*

 Το ειχα πει οτι δεν θα στεκοταν το αλλο το μοσχαρι διπλα σου και το ιδιο ειχανε πει και τα αλλα 2 παιδια ο χρηστος και ο παυλος απο την αρχη...

Τεσπα...περιμενω ΚΑΦΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ.... :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## DusWS

....και κατι αλλο, για ενα πραγμα στεναχωρηθηκα παρα πολυ αν και πανω κατω ηξερα οτι δεν μπορουσε να σταθει αλλα η προσπαθεια για μενα μετρησε αφανταστα πολυ.

1. οτι ο Χρηστος ο Δαμος δεν τα καταφερε να μπει στην 3αδα αλλα εμεινε μεσα στην εξαδα(ας ειναι, και αυτο καλο ειναι αναμεσα στους 9).

2. οτι ο Βασιλης ο Ζαχειλας δεν καταφερε να χτυπησει τον σλοβακο που για μενα δεν ηταν τοσο καθαρος οσο ηταν ο βασιλης και που πραγματικα λιγο πριν την απονομη ειδα καθαρα οτι αγχωθηκε απο πολυ εως παρα πολυ, λες και ηξερε οτι δεν θα εβγαινε πρωτος απο πριν.

----------


## giannis64

να πω την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. δεν είναι ωραίο να αναφέρουμε έναν (ας είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε) αθλητή μοσχάρι!!
μειώνουμε και τον νικητή!

δεύτερον έχω την άποψη ότι και ο Βασίλης είχε πει ότι σε πολλά σημεία ο αντίπαλος του ήταν καλύτερος!!!

----------


## DusWS

οκ οκ ζηταω ειλικρινα συγνωμη...παραφερθηκα και εγω αλλα φιλε καταλαβε λιγο την αγωνια που τραβηξαμε ολοι οσοι ειμασταν εκει για του δικους μας αθλητες που αξιζαν να πετυχουν και απλα δεν το εφτασαν καν...

παντως εχεις δικιο, οπως και αν εχει οι αθλητες παραμενουν αθλητες και αξιζουν σεβασμο για την προσπαθεια τους και μονο... :05. Biceps:

----------


## giannis64

> οκ οκ ζηταω ειλικρινα συγνωμη...παραφερθηκα και εγω αλλα φιλε καταλαβε λιγο την αγωνια που τραβηξαμε ολοι οσοι ειμασταν εκει για του δικους μας αθλητες που αξιζαν να πετυχουν και απλα δεν το εφτασαν καν...
> 
> παντως εχεις δικιο, οπως και αν εχει οι αθλητες παραμενουν αθλητες και αξιζουν σεβασμο για την προσπαθεια τους και μονο...


 
+100000 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown: 

ολοι μας (και οχι μονο αυτοι που ημασταν εκει) για αλλους αθητες μας χαρηκαμε και για αλλους στεναχωρεθηκαμε!!
τι να κανουμε? ετσι ειναι οι αγωνες!!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ενα μεγαλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* στα παιδια που αποτελεσαν την Εθνικη ομαδα και τις θεσεις που κατελαβαν.

Μετα απο 17 αγωνιστηκα χρονια στην WFF μου ηταν ευκολο να "διακρηνω" τις θεσεις που θα επαιρναν οι αθλητες μας απο τις "εικονες" που μου εδωσε η κριτηκη επιτροπη!

Μολις παρω ΟΛΑ τα τελικα αποτελεσματα θα σας περιγραψω "τακτικες"  και τις θεσεις καποιων αθλητων!

Δεν χαιδευω αυτια αλλα αυτο που ειδα απο τους Ελληνες αθλητες πραγματικα με χαροποιησε!

----------


## ioannis1

πρεπει να μαθουμε και να χανουμε για να γινομαστε καλυτεροι.βαζω μερικες φωτο backstage καθως και απο τον αγωνα.

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## NASSER

> καλισπερα παιδια χαιρομαι που ηρθα στην παρεα σας ιμουν κ τα 2 σαββατοκυριακα στουσ αγονες κ εχτες πιστευο οτι αδικιθηκαμε λιγακι


Καλωσηρθες Ιωαννη στο φορουμ. Αν θες περνα απο την ενοτητα Νεα Μελη και συστησου μας.

Δεν ειναι σωστο να λεμε πως αδικηθηκαμε καθως η επιτροπη στο universe WFF δεν ειναι τυχαια και δεν εχει εμπαθιες σε ορισμενες εθνικοτητες. Στη κριτικη επιτροπη ηταν και δικοι μας κριτες.

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## NASSER

*Αξιζει να σημειωθει πως χορηγός στη διοργανωση ηταν και η εταιρεία PhD Hellas με τον κορυφαιο αθλητη Τσιορναβιτη Πασχαλη*

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## Apostolos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Χθες για πρώτη φορά παρακολούθησα ένα αγώνα σωματικής διάπλασης. Θα πρέπει να πω οτι ήταν εντυπωσιακός. 
Θα ήθελα να συγχαρώ όλους τους Έλληνες αθλητές για την προσπάθεια που κατέβαλαν.
Ιδιαίτερα να συγχαρώ 2 αθλητές όπου τον ένα τον γνωρίζω και προσωπικά και ήταν ο λόγος για τον οποίο πήγα στους συγκεκριμένους αγώνες και ο άλλος είναι ένας αθλητής με τον οποίο δεν έχω γνωριστεί αλλά είναι αξιοθαύμαστος όχι μόνο ως αθλητής αλλά και για το low profile του.
Αναφέρομαι για τους Βασίλη Ζαχείλα και Γιάννη Αναγνώστου!!! Συγχαρητήρια για την επιτυχία σας αν και για τον Βασίλη θα ήθελα - περίμενα την 1η θέση.

----------


## Apostolos

Γιάννη, είμαι αυτός που φώναζε δυνατά μόλις βγήκες!!! (φορούσα ένα ροζ μπλουζάκι)

Συγχαρητήρια!!! παρόλο που ήσουνα αδιάθετος έδειχνες υπέροχος. (Επαγγελματική συμπεριφορά)

Ήθελα να έρθω να σε γνωρίσω και από κοντά μόλις τελείωσε ο αγώνας και να σε συγχαρώ, αλλά έφυγα βιαστικά με τον Βασίλη και δεν σε είδα. Ελπίζω να γνωριστούμε κάποια στιγμή.
Καλή επιτυχία στην Μάλτα εύχομαι να γυρίσεις και από εκεί με το 1 μετάλλιο.

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω αποστολε οι φωνες σας μου διναν κουραγιο.με πυρετο ημουν.και γω θεωρω το βασιλη πρωτο. :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

μπραβο ρε Γιαννη, μπραβο, συγχαρητηρια!

και στη Μαλτα με το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα ευχομαι!

----------


## ioannis1

:02. Welcome:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

> *Αξιζει να σημειωθει πως χορηγός στη διοργανωση ηταν και η εταιρεια PhD Hellas με τον κορυφαιο αθλητη Τσιορναβιτη Πασχαλη*



 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Βαγγελης Μοκας !!!

[YOUTUBE="ασδερ"]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QjkK0oN0BCk&hl=el_GR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QjkK0oN0BCk&hl=el_GR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

*Κατερινα Παπαδατος

*[YOUTUBE="ξηγόληξ"]
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ox75WsH2I8c&hl=el_GR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ox75WsH2I8c&hl=el_GR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

*ΣΟΥΖΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΙΕΓΙΕΒΑ*


[YOUTUBE="πκη΄λ"]
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gDmWk6SZ69c&hl=el_GR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gDmWk6SZ69c&hl=el_GR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## greekmusclenet

Πολύ δυνατός αγώνας με πολλες συμμετοχές.

Θα αρχίσουμε να ανεβάζουμε υλικό απο την διοργάνωση άμεσα.

Η Ελληνική αποστολή πήγε εξαιρετικά όπως μάθατε. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές μας!

*ΘΕΡΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΣΗ: ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ-ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΠΤΑ.

ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 1000 ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΥΜΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑΞΙΝΟΜΗΣΗ.*

----------


## Doctorg

Πολύ ωραίες φώτος ioannis1 και συγχαρητήρια και για την παρουσία σου στους αγώνες  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Πολύ δυνατός αγώνας με πολλες συμμετοχές.
> 
> Θα αρχίσουμε να ανεβάζουμε υλικό απο την διοργάνωση άμεσα.
> 
> Η Ελληνική αποστολή πήγε εξαιρετικά όπως μάθατε. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές μας!
> 
> *ΘΕΡΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΣΗ: ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ-ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΠΤΑ.
> 
> ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 1000 ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΥΜΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑΞΙΝΟΜΗΣΗ.*


γιωργο εχω τη λιστα με τις κατηγοριες (αποτελεσματα οχι, οποιους θυμαμε θα τους γραψω) θα σου τα περασω με πμ σημερα.

----------


## Drsarru

Γιάνναρε συγχαρητήρια και καλή επιτυχία στη συνέχεια....
+1 Στο stelio64 γιατί κ εγώ πιστεύω οτι πέζει μόνος του ο γιάννης  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια υπήρξε μια καθηστέρηση λόγω του ατυχήματός μου αλλα θα πάρω την λίστα με αποτελέσματα και συμμετοχές απο τον πρόεδρο της ναββα και θα τα ποστάρω όμορφα ανα κατηγορίες θέσεις και ονόματα , λίγο χρόνο μόνο 

για να έχουμε καλύτερη εικόνα και να μπαίνουν και οι φωτο σωστα και να είναι κατανοητές .

σε γενικές γραμμές οι ελληνικές συμμετοχές πήγαν πολυ καλά είχαμε και πρωτιές 
αλλα και κάποιες θέσεις που δεν ικανοποίησαν (ούτε και μενα περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο ) ήταν επειδή το επίπεδο ηταν καλό και κάποιοι δεν ήταν στην αναμενόμενη φόρμα τους , αλλα συμβαίνουν αυτα στο ββ , η γράμμωση πάντα εντυπωσιάζει και κερδίζει ογκωδέστερους .

ο φάνης ο αντωνόπουλος για πλάκα έπρεπε να κερδίσει την κατηγορία του , αν έβγαζε σκληράδα , όχι περισσότερο απο την αναμενόμενη βελτίωση απο αγώνα σε αγώνα .

και το λέω και στο φόρουμ να μην φοβούνται μερικοί κα χάσουν μερικά κιλά παραπάνω και ενα παράδειγμα θα αναφέρω τον πασχάλη τσιρνιοβίτη , που όσες φορές πήγαινε να κατεβεί ογκώδης το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να δείχνει πιο λίγος και φλάτ γύρω στα 90 κιλά ενω όταν κατεβαινε στα 84 έπαιρνε κεφάλια , όπως και τελευταία στην ιφββ νομίζω σε αυτα τα κιλά κατέβαινε .

αυτα τα λέω για να περάσουμε και κανένα επικοδομητικό μύνημα για τους αγωνιστικούς , ενα άλλο παράδειγμα ο γιάννης τσούνος που όσες φορές και να έχασε ποτε δεν έχασε απο ογκοδέστερους αλλα απο πιο γραμμωμένους αθλητές , αρα δεν υπάρχει και λόγος για έμφαση σε επιπλέον όγκο αγωνιστικά , αφού τα κοψίματα κάνουν τον αθλητή να φαίνετε ογκοδέστερος στην σκηνή

----------


## Drsarru

> παιδια υπήρξε μια καθηστέρηση λόγω του ατυχήματός μου


Ατύχημα??????Κάτι σοβαρό??

----------


## satheo

> *ΣΟΥΖΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΙΕΓΙΕΒΑ*
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="πκη΄λ"]
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gDmWk6SZ69c&hl=el_GR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gDmWk6SZ69c&hl=el_GR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]






pedia sas arese h kinisi mas edw stin kentriki ellada pou to kanoume gia tin trela mas ta videakia einai apo to http://www.fitnessgreece.page.tl/Home.htm ean den epitreponte ta link swiste to

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ατύχημα??????Κάτι σοβαρό??


πολύ σοβαρό το είχα γράψει και εκεί στις καλημέρες νομίζω , απλα εγω την γλύτωσα φτηνα όχι όμως το αμάξι , αν και δεν έφταιγα καθόλου εγω

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> pedia sas arese h kinisi mas edw stin kentriki ellada pou to kanoume gia tin trela mas ta videakia einai apo to http://www.fitnessgreece.page.tl/Home.htm ean den epitreponte ta link swiste to
> nomizo oti ayrio tha exoume kai reportaz stin NET !!!



αν μπορείς χάρη ανέβασε και στο φόρουμ καλό είναι αυτές οι κινήσεις να μαθαίνονται καλό για την προβολή του αθλήματος μας είναι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## satheo

neo video sto http://www.fitnessgreece.page.tl/ me olles tis katigories andrwn!!!!

kathe mera tha exoume kai nea video mazi kai afieromata gia ton agwna !

----------


## KATERINI 144

ωραία βιντεακια και ομορφα φτιαγμένα χαρη, μπραβο.  :03. Clap:

----------


## -beba-

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ioannis1

μερικες ακομα φωτο απο το universe wff katerini

----------


## -beba-

Μπράβο σου Γιάννη. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες Γιάννη ευχαριστούμε! μας έβαλες στην 1η θέση των καθισμάτων του αγώνα!  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

οι φωτο ειναι απο την ανηψια του ζαχειλα την στεφανια την οποια ευχαριστω πολυ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kaiowas

ioanni άξιος σου εύχομαι πάντα επιτυχίες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και τα τελικά αποτελέσματα του αγώνα γιούνιβερς φίτνες της κατερίνης 

JUNIORS FITNESS

*1**-*No2 *VORMAWH JANAS*   ENGLAND
*2**-* No 10 *BUTKUS DEIVIDAS*   LITHOUANIA
*3**-*No 58 *PURIC MILOVAN*    SERBIA
*4**-* No 41 *STEFANSON CHRISTIAN*    SWEDEN


JUNIORS SUPER BODY

*1**-* No 23 *ILLES IGOR*   SLOVAKIA 
*2-* No 86 *ΜΑΤΡΑΚΟΣ** ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ*   ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*3-* Νo 15 *JONES MATHEW* AUSTRALIA 
*4**-* No 12 *GRABINSKAS AURIMAS*   LITHUANIA
*5**-*No 3 *RICHARD MICHAEL* ENGLAND


WOMEN FITNESS

*1**-* No 32 *ALEKSEEVA SUSANA*    ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*2**-*No 48 *CZINE SZILVIA *  HUNGARY
*3**-* No56 *MAKSIMOVIC  NATASA*   SERBIA
*4**-* No 8 *GEFFEL JOLIKA*   LITHUANIA
*5**-* No 55 *DANILOVIC KRISTINA*   SERBIA
*6**-* No 30 *HLADIKOVA PETRA*   SLOVAKIA
*7**-*No 38 *GEORGES HANA*   SWEDEN
*8**-* No 31 *MIKUSOVA  JANA*   SLOVAKIA  


WOMEN PERFORMANCE

*1**-*No9 *SIMANAVICIUE DOVICE*    LITHUANIA
*2**-* No 19 *GIOVAN GABRIELA*   AUSTRALIA
*3**-* No36  *WALTER CORINA*   GERMANY
*4**-* No 18 *PAPADATOS KATERINA*   AUSTRALIA (ΕΛΛΗΝΟΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΕΖΑ)
*5**-*No 53 *HORCSAK GABRIELLA*    HUNGARY
*6**-* No 27 *KANASZONA MONIKA*    SLOVAKIA
*7**-* No 4 *MAIDLINGER PRISKA*   SWITZERLAND
*8**-*No 5 *SCHAR GABRIELA*   SWITZERLAND


WOMEN ATHLETIC  

*1**-*No 13 *IRIN NICKOLE*   AUSTRALIA
*2**-*No 21 *MAHNIKOVA IVANA*   SLOVAKIA
*3**-* No 17 *MCLEAN FIONA JOSEPHINE*   AUSTRALIA




WOMEN SUPERBODY

*1**-* No 77  *PORCZYK KAMILA*   POLAND
*2**-* No 70  *FRANCHI  GIANA*   ITALY


MEN OVER 50

*1**-* No50 *DE WIEST PATRIC*    BELGIUM
*2**-* No 69 *BIAGIONI GIANCARLO*   ITALY
*3**-*No 76 *ΤΑΙΗΛΟΡ** ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ*    ΕΛΛΑΔΑ


PAIRS 

*1-* No 35 *TRIENBACHER ANDREAS KONRAD*
*                WALTHER CORINNA MARGOT*   GERMANY
*2*-No 49 *SOLTESZ PETER*
*               SZINE SZILVIA*    HUNGARY
*3-* No 62 *IVANOVIC VOJIN* 
*               MAKSIMOVIC NATASA*   SERBIA
*4 -*No61 *LEKIC ALEKSANDAR*
*               DANILOVIC KRISTINA*   SERBIA
*5-* No 33 *MAHRIK TOMAS*
*                MAHRIKOVA IVANA*   SLOVAKIA 
*6-* No 34 *MEDVED PETER* 
*               KANASZOVA MONIKA*   SLOVAKIA
*7**-* No *54 JOZSEF SZABADI* 
*               HORCSAK GABRIELLA*    HUNGARY


MEN FITNESS TO 35

*1-* No 43 *ERJAVSEK BLAZ*   SLOVENIA
*2-* No 87 *ΧΕΛΙΔΩΝΑΣ** ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ*   ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*3-* Νo 79 *ΔΗΜΑΣ** ΠΟΛΥΧΡΟΝΗΣ*  ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*4-* No 44 *KOREN DAVID*    SLOVENIA
*5**-*No 89 *ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ** ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ*ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*6* *-*No 47 *SOLTESZ PETER*    HUNGARY
*7**-* No 73 *GABBERT MICHAEL*   GERMANY


MEN FITNESS OVER 35

*1* No 64 *PATRIC  HEISEL* GERMANY
*2* No 29 *MEDVED PETER*   SLOVAKIA
*3* No 72 *ΣΟΥΡΑΒΛΑΣ** ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ*   ΕΛΛΑΔΑ




MEN PERFORMANCE TO 35

*1*- No85 *ΜΗΛΙΑΔΗΣ** ΠΑΥΛΟΣ*   ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*2-* No45 *SIMIC GORAN*    SLOVENIA 
*3 -*No57 *IVANOVIC VOJIN*   SERBIA
*4*-No67 *FARACE LUCA*   ITALY
*5*-No74 *ΚΟΡΩΝΙΔΗΣ** ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ*ΕΛΛΑΔΑ


ΜΕΝPERFORMANCEOVER 35

*1-* Νo 37 *TRIENBACHER ANDREAS*   GERMANY
*2-* No 68 *ROMBONI ANDREA*   ITALY
*3-* No 59 *LEKIC ALEKSANDAR*   SERBIA 
*4-* No 88 *VASILIOS DELIS*   GERMANY
*5-* No 14* SCHMIDT DETLEF*   GERMANY
*6-* No 24 *VAJDA MICHAL*   SLOVAKIA
*7-* No 84 *ΔΑΜΟΣ** ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ*   ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*8-* No 66 *COLOMBO** PIERANGELO*    ITALY
*9-* No 60 *DIMITRIJEVIC SASA*   SERBIA


MEN ATHLETIC TO 35 

*1*- No 46 *PRERADOVIC JUGOSLAV*   CROATIA
*2-* No 39 *CEBRON BOSTJAN*   SLOVENIA
*3-* No 26 *PUSEK MICHAL*   SLOVAKIA
*4-* No 42 *KRESTIC MATEJ*   SLOVENIA


MEN ATHLETIC OVER 35

*1-* No 51 *DESMET KURT*   BELGIUM
*2-* No 11 *JOVAISA VLADAS*   LITHUANIA
*3-* No 65 *MARIO ETTORE ROMAGNC*   ITALY
*4-* No 80 *ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ** ΘΕΟΦΑΝΗΣ*   ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*5-* No 16 *WILSON** WAYNELESLIE*   AUSTRALIA
*6-* No 81 *SEIDEL HELMUT*   GERMANY
*7**-*No82 *ΚΙΟΥΣΗΣ** ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ*    ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*8-* Νo90 *KHARYUTIN ROMAN*   RUSSIA
*9-* No 6 *ACHLEITNER CHRISTIAN*   AUSTRIA
*10-* No52 *SZABADI JOSEF*    HUNGARY

MEN SUPERBODY TO 35

*1-* No 28 *SUBRT JAKUB*   SLOVAKIA 
*2-* No 75 *ΧΑΛΚΙΑΣ** ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ*   ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*3-* No 7 *ALPAGU ALBERT*   AUSTRIA
*4-* No 63 *LEBOURG MARK*   GERMANY


MEN SUPERBODY OVER 35


*1-* No 83 *ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ** ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ*    ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*2-* No 1 *MICHAEL SULLIVAL*   ENGLAND
*3-* No 20 *LOVEDAY BLAIR STUART *   AUSTRALIA


MEN EXTREME BODY


*1-* No25 *TOTH TOMAS*   SLOVAKIA
*2-* No 150 *ΖΑΧΕΙΛΑΣ** ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ*   ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*3-* No 22 *MAHRIC TOMAS*   SLOVAKIA
*4-* No 40 *PETEK SASO*   SLOVENIA
*5-* No 91 *ΜΟΚΑΣ** ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ*   ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
*6* -No 78 *ΚΑΓΓΕΛΑΡΗΣ** ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ*   ΕΛΛΑΔΑ

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστουμε Ηλια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chrisberg

> και τα τελικά αποτελέσματα του αγώνα γιούνιβερς φίτνες της κατερίνης


Συγχαρητήρια σε αθλητές και διοργανωτές!
Και σε ανώτερα παιδιά!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Συγχαρητήρια σε αθλητές και διοργανωτές!
> Και σε ανώτερα παιδιά!!!


 νασαι καλα ρε μιχάλη καλή επιτυχία και σε σένα  σε ότι και αν κάνετε , αν και εγω δεν θεωρούμε διοργανωτής απλα βοηθούσα στην οργάνωση οι ευχαριστίες μου είναι εκ μέρους των διοργανωτων  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vlasisteras

την *κόρη* το βασίλη γιαννή πάντως και εσύ αν και δεν ήσουν καλά ήσουν φοβερός

----------


## vlasisteras

στην υγία σου έστι

----------


## ioannis1

xaxaxa μου τοπε η ιδια μετα ετσι καταλαβα.σε ευχαριστω πολυ. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## vlasisteras

δεν κάνει τίποτα

----------


## greekmusclenet

1500 φωτογραφίες WFF UNIVERSE

Έχουμε κάποιο μικρό πρόβλημα στην σελίδα μας και δεν εμφανίζει το λινκ στην είσοδο.

Θα πατήσετε στο "ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ" και μετά WFF

ή κατευθείαν εδώ
http://greekmuscle.net/gr/events/event.php?id=112

----------


## KATERINI 144

μπραβο γιωργο! φοβερο υλικό! περιμένουμε και τα βίντεο.

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Σουζανα

Επιτελούς έφτασα  και εγώ  :01. Smile: ...  ))    Να σας  ευχαριστήσω  για τα καλά σας λόγια εδω στο φόρουμ όσον αφορά τη παρουσίαση μου στον αγώνα. Η αλήθεια  είναι ότι βγαίνοντας για πρώτη φορά στη σκηνή το μόνο που δεν περίμενα είναι να πάρω πρώτη θέση. Θα ήθελα να δώσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον κ. Στρατό Χατζηδημητριάδη  για την άψογη διοργάνωση του αγώνα και να τον ευχαριστήσω για την φοβερή υποστήριξη  απ το μικρόφωνο. Στους φωτογράφους , στον κ .Γιάννη Τσιμοπουλο, στο Greekmusclenet,στο Fitness News Channel. Χάρηκα πάρα πολύ που συνεργαστήκαμε  ))  Φτιάξατε φανταστικό υλικό !! Είστε υπέροχοι επαγγελματίες !! Και γενικα σε ολους τουσ αθλητες και  σε όλους,  όσοι βοήθησαν στη διμιουργια αυτού του   μεγάλου μας έργου .Υπήρχε ένα ζεστό, ευχάριστο και όμορφο κλήμα καθ όλη τη διάρκεια του αγώνα . 

       Επίσης θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω απ όλη μου τη καρδιά  έναν φανταστικό άνθρωπο και προπονητή  των κ. Θεοχάρη Κοτσιβό, όποιος βρέθηκε δίπλα μου τη κατάλληλη στιγμή και μου έδωσε  μια δυνατή, αν μου επιτρέπετε  ...   « απαραίτητη κλοτσιά  », μέσα σε πέντε λεπτά μου εξήγησε μερικά  πράγματα   και μ ‘έκανε να δώσω όλο μου τον εαυτό στη σκηνή. Γιατί, η αλήθεια είναι ότι βγαίνοντας για πρώτη φορά στους αγώνες δεν δίνεις τα πάντα σου, απλά προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις τι γίνεται γύρω σου στη σκηνή και να συνηθίσεις  ...  Αυτός ο άνθρωπος, εκτός απ ότι έχει φοβερές γνώσεις σαν προπονητής , έχει και ταλέντο  να κάνει τον αγωνιζόμενο να νιώσει μοναδικός και πολύ  πιο ψηλά  απ ότι βρίσκεται  εκείνη τη στιγμή μες το άγχος του διαγωνισμού. Πιστεύω πώς αυτό παίζει πολύ σημαντικό  ρόλο τα τελευταία  λεπτά πριν βγεις  να διαγωνιστείς . Ένα παραπάνω, όταν είναι η πρώτη σου φορά.  Για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ . Έχετε δει φαντάζομαι πώς βγήκα  σε πανελλήνιους  χωρίς τον κ.Θεοχαρη και πώς ήταν η εμφάνιση  μου σε  Universe  με τη βοήθεια του ..  Αυτή η μεγάλη διαφορά οφείλεται σ ’ αυτόν  τον  απίστευτα χαρισματικό προπονητή . 

   Και τέλος, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλα τα παιδιά της Ελληνικής ομάδας ΒΒ για μια ευχάριστη αγκαλιά που μου προσφέρατε  και με καλώς Ορίσατε  στη παρέα σας  ))  Λυπάμαι  που δεν προλάβαμε να γνωριστούμε με τα ονόματα και να πούμε έστω και λίγο για τα « δικά μας »    :08. Toast:   .. Να ξέρετε ότι σας έχω στη κάρδια μου  και  περιμένω να βρεθούμε πάλι  για να  απολάυσουμε  ξανά το αγαπημένο μας, μη συγκρίσιμο με τίποτα άλλο στη ζωή  παιχνίδι   ))

----------


## giannis64

καλώς ήρθες σουζανα στο φόρουμ και ας άργησες!!!

κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ!!

απλά καταπληκτική!!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σουζάνα μας κέρδισες όλους με την πρώτη σου εμφάνιση, τόσο με την φόρμα που έπιασες όσο κ με το χαμόγελό σου! Ελπίζω να σε ξαναδούμε στη σκηνή και σύντομα γιατί έχεις πολλές δυνατότητες!  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Σουζανα καλως ήρθες και καλες πρωτιες από εδω και πέρα..Κερδισες τις εντυπωσεις !! :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Επίσης θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω απ όλη μου τη καρδιά  έναν φανταστικό άνθρωπο και προπονητή  των κ. Θεοχάρη Κοτσιβό, όποιος βρέθηκε δίπλα μου τη κατάλληλη στιγμή και μου έδωσε  μια δυνατή, αν μου επιτρέπετε  ...   « απαραίτητη κλοτσιά  », μέσα σε πέντε λεπτά μου εξήγησε μερικά  πράγματα   και μ ‘έκανε να δώσω όλο μου τον εαυτό στη σκηνή. Γιατί, η αλήθεια είναι ότι βγαίνοντας για πρώτη φορά στους αγώνες δεν δίνεις τα πάντα σου, απλά προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις τι γίνεται γύρω σου στη σκηνή και να συνηθίσεις  ...  Αυτός ο άνθρωπος, εκτός απ ότι έχει φοβερές γνώσεις σαν προπονητής , έχει και ταλέντο  να κάνει τον αγωνιζόμενο να νιώσει μοναδικός και πολύ  πιο ψηλά  απ ότι βρίσκεται  εκείνη τη στιγμή μες το άγχος του διαγωνισμού. Πιστεύω πώς αυτό παίζει πολύ σημαντικό  ρόλο τα τελευταία  λεπτά πριν βγεις  να διαγωνιστείς . Ένα παραπάνω, όταν είναι η πρώτη σου φορά.  Για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ . Έχετε δει φαντάζομαι πώς βγήκα  σε πανελλήνιους  χωρίς τον κ.Θεοχαρη και πώς ήταν η εμφάνιση  μου σε  Universe  με τη βοήθεια του ..  Αυτή η μεγάλη διαφορά οφείλεται σ ’ αυτόν  τον  απίστευτα χαρισματικό προπονητή .


ήμουν παρον την ωρα της ''κλωτσιάς''  :01. Mr. Green:  και θυμάμαι τη ελεγε ο χαρης, πραγματικά ετσι ειναι, συγχαρητήρια σουζανα, άπαιχτη.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

υσ:ο Θεοχάρης Κοτσιβός ειναι το μελος του φορουμ satheo  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλώς ήρθες σουζάνα στην παρέα μας και όσο για την επιτυχία σου ήταν κάτι που το άξιζες,  εγω αν θυμάσαι σου είχα πεί πως για πρώτη θέση σε βλέπω και για πρώτη συμμετοχή ήσουν πάρα πολύ καλή , αν αποκτήσεις και περισσότερη εμπειρία και πιστέψεις περισσότερο στις δυνατότητές σου θα είσαι ακόμη πιο άνετη στην σκηνή , γιατι πραγματικα το άξιζες ήσουν καλή και διακρίθηκες σε υψηλό επίπεδο γιατι υπήρχε ανταγωνισμός  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

σουζανα καλως ηρθες και απο μενα συγχαρητηρια για την επιτυχια σου. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## satheo

> Επίσης θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω απ όλη μου τη καρδιά  έναν φανταστικό άνθρωπο και προπονητή  των κ. Θεοχάρη Κοτσιβό, όποιος βρέθηκε δίπλα μου τη κατάλληλη στιγμή και μου έδωσε  μια δυνατή, αν μου επιτρέπετε  ...   « απαραίτητη κλοτσιά  », μέσα σε πέντε λεπτά μου εξήγησε μερικά  πράγματα   και μ ‘έκανε να δώσω όλο μου τον εαυτό στη σκηνή. Γιατί, η αλήθεια είναι ότι βγαίνοντας για πρώτη φορά στους αγώνες δεν δίνεις τα πάντα σου, απλά προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις τι γίνεται γύρω σου στη σκηνή και να συνηθίσεις  ...  Αυτός ο άνθρωπος, εκτός απ ότι έχει φοβερές γνώσεις σαν προπονητής , έχει και ταλέντο  να κάνει τον αγωνιζόμενο να νιώσει μοναδικός και πολύ  πιο ψηλά  απ ότι βρίσκεται  εκείνη τη στιγμή μες το άγχος του διαγωνισμού. Πιστεύω πώς αυτό παίζει πολύ σημαντικό  ρόλο τα τελευταία  λεπτά πριν βγεις  να διαγωνιστείς . Ένα παραπάνω, όταν είναι η πρώτη σου φορά.  Για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ . Έχετε δει φαντάζομαι πώς βγήκα  σε πανελλήνιους  χωρίς τον κ.Θεοχαρη και πώς ήταν η εμφάνιση  μου σε  Universe  με τη βοήθεια του ..  Αυτή η μεγάλη διαφορά οφείλεται σ ’ αυτόν  τον  απίστευτα χαρισματικό προπονητή .


eyxaristw gia ta kala sou logia etyxe paidia na eimai backstage kai sto panellinio kai sto univers kai etimaza 2 athlites giati ton master baggeli moka den xriazetai na ton coutsaris kai evlepa tous ksenous kai tous dikous mas allos edw allos ekei olloi aneksartiti o kathenas ontos pisteue gia to kalo to diko tou kai eida mia souzana pou forouse agwnistiko magio gia tin IFBB 3/4 Oxi gia WFF opos kai gnoriza oute eixe kapion na tis pei oti prepei na ksekinisi na einai pio antagwnistiki giati sto pannelinio asxeta me tin forma tis htan ektos sinagwnismou se 5 lepta tis eipa eksw apo ta dwntia kai dyxos kanena endiasmo ti na kanei allos isws na me evrize kai kala pios eisai esy kai ti mas les !!!
eytixos den to eide etsi syn oti eide oti kai h dyo athlites mou htan polli kali ara kati ksero kai egw!
olla ta pedia apo tin SAMO htan xwris stiriksi kai tous allous dyo egw tous ewapsa eleos pedia organothite ekei sto nisi den stelnoun 3 pedia etsi xima( suzana -polixronis-taylor)!!!
filika satheo

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> eyxaristw gia ta kala sou logia etyxe paidia na eimai backstage kai sto panellinio kai sto univers kai etimaza 2 athlites giati ton master baggeli moka den xriazetai na ton coutsaris kai evlepa tous ksenous kai tous dikous mas allos edw allos ekei olloi aneksartiti o kathenas ontos pisteue gia to kalo to diko tou kai eida mia souzana pou forouse agwnistiko magio gia tin IFBB 3/4 Oxi gia WFF opos kai gnoriza oute eixe kapion na tis pei oti prepei na ksekinisi na einai pio antagwnistiki giati sto pannelinio asxeta me tin forma tis htan ektos sinagwnismou se 5 lepta tis eipa eksw apo ta dwntia kai dyxos kanena endiasmo ti na kanei allos isws na me evrize kai kala pios eisai esy kai ti mas les !!!
> eytixos den to eide etsi syn oti eide oti kai h dyo athlites mou htan polli kali ara kati ksero kai egw!
> olla ta pedia apo tin SAMO htan xwris stiriksi kai tous allous dyo egw tous ewapsa eleos pedia organothite ekei sto nisi den stelnoun 3 pedia etsi xima( suzana -polixronis-taylor)!!!
> filika satheo




γειά σου ρε χάρη να σαι καλα και εγω που σε ξέρω γνωρίζω πόσο καλοπροαίρετος είσαι και σου αρέσει να βοηθάς και αυτό δεν το λέω μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό αλλα επειδή σε ξέρω πολλα χρόνια και γνωρίζω την πορεία σου στο χώρο .

μόνο γράφε ελληνικά ρε χαρούλη  γιατι αυτα δεν διαβάζονται εύκολα και μας βγαίνουν τα μάτια .

και επίσης ψήνετε ο βαγγέλης ο μόκας για αγώνα της ναββα και wff στη λάρισα την επόμενη σεζόν και μάλιστα και κατηγορία πρωταθλητών με χρηματικό έπαθλο , πιστεύω να μπορέσεις να είσαι αν και βρίσκεσαι πολύ μακρυα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   και θα δώσεις με τον τρόπο σου την στηριξή σου  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## satheo

Ηλια χρισιμοποιο πολλα PC και μερικα απο αυτα δεν εχουν ελληνικα πανω και μου ειναι δυσκολο να πιγεω να σας γραφω μονο απο εκει!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ηλια χρισιμοποιο πολλα PC και μερικα απο αυτα δεν εχουν ελληνικα πανω και μου ειναι δυσκολο να πιγεω να σας γραφω μονο απο εκει!!!


χαρη μπορεις να τα μετατρεπεις ευκολα εδω: http://speech.ilsp.gr/greeklish/greeklishdemo.asp

----------


## ioannis1

εδω ειναι το λινκ απο το επισημο σαιτ της wff

http://www.worldfitnessfederation.de...ERSE_2010.html

----------


## No Cash

> χαρη μπορεις να τα μετατρεπεις ευκολα εδω: http://speech.ilsp.gr/greeklish/greeklishdemo.asp




ω ρε φιλε εισαι μεγαλος μπελας!αδιστακτος!  :01. ROFL:  






χαβαλε κανω καταλαβαινομαστε πλεον φανταζομαι..   :08. Toast:

----------


## vlasisteras

κανένα video έχει

----------

